# My nightmare experience with Sony Xperia Z1 Compact - Self cracking screen



## Scouser89 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hate to start my first thread on the forum with an issue but I really need advice on this. This is an issue I faced with my Sony Xperia Z1 Compact. Might be a bit long so bear with me.

The phone worked well for the first 3 months. Then one day, completely out of the blue, the phone developed a hairline crack on the display from the inside while lying on my work desk. It didn't fall and there wasn't any pressure put on it. I submitted it to the SVC under Sony ADP (Accidental Damage Policy) for replacement.

In the mean time, I started looking up this issue of self cracking screens on the web. A quick search at first and an in-depth scouring later, I realized that this problem is being faced by many Xperia Z series users across the world. The worst part is, Sony hasn't done much to rectify the issue from their side except replacing some phones here and there and disregarding many of them as damaged by user.

Here's my understanding of the issue - The outer frame is aluminium  and the display is glass. Now since these phones are waterproof, all the ports are closed and that affects the ventilation of the internal components. So when the phone heats up, the aluminium can take the temperature rise and expands but the glass doesn't. As a result, it cracks from inside (mostly a hairline crack at first which keeps spreading across the display).

I submitted the phone on August 20th and got it back yesterday, replaced fully free of cost. However, I have lost faith in the phone since this issue is bound the surface again. Going back to the research, people who have got their phone screens replaced have faced the same issue again after 3-4 months.

Now there are two options. One, I decide to overlook the issue and hope that this was a one off. Alternatively, I should cut my losses (the damn thing cost 34k and wouldn't sell for more than 16-18k now) and move on. 

Have any other forum members faced this issue? And what do you guys suggest I should do?


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 7, 2014)

If you like the phone keep it, simple. But as you already know that issue might happen again.
This is why I always love Sony phones, but never buy them. Never understood the point of putting glass on phones, and never will!
There's a reason why Nokia uses polycarbonate, and Samsung uses plastic.


----------



## srkmish (Sep 7, 2014)

In the world of android smartphones, where a phone is easily outdated in 6 months by its next version, i think that manufacturers would hardly care about design flaws and all. Everyone is in the business of making money and ****ing customer loyalty. Its a miracle they replaced your phone free of cost. I have heard horror stories about Sony charging 20k for screen replacement of Xperia z phone.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2014)

Really sad to know your experience as i loved this phone to the core, and was eyeing on Z3 C.

One of my relatives has got the Z1 C, but she didn't face this issue probably as she is a very light user limited to candy crush, thus no heat generated. But that's when your theory applies.


----------



## rish1 (Sep 7, 2014)

Scouser89 said:


> I submitted it to the SVC under Sony ADP (Accidental Damage Policy) for replacement.



sorry to hear about your case .. design flaws aren't generally tackled by companies since the lifetime of the product is very small.. 

same thing happened with my hp laptop, but i am still fully satisfied with value for money device i got  .. the customer ends up paying for it , in your case you were lucky that they replaced it for free .. i was wondering how did you get accidental damage protection on a phone ? did it come with xperia Z1 c as a special promotion ?

what you can do is keep the device till it is in warranty and later sell it off ... even if you sell it after 6 months you would still be able to get 15k out of it.. i won't recommend to keep it for a even a single day if it is out of warranty..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Sep 7, 2014)

^ sony was providing accidental protection on all flagship phones bought till this july. It has been stopped now.


----------



## Scouser89 (Sep 7, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> If you like the phone keep it, simple. But as you already know that issue might happen again.
> This is why I always love Sony phones, but never buy them. Never understood the point of putting glass on phones, and never will!
> There's a reason why Nokia uses polycarbonate, and Samsung uses plastic.



True. I switched from using a 1900 bucks phone in Samsung Hero to this. Yeah, the transition was extreme. And only now do I fully understand that a phone being waterproof is really a disaster waiting to happen.



srkmish said:


> In the world of android smartphones, where a phone is easily outdated in 6 months by its next version, i think that manufacturers would hardly care about design flaws and all. Everyone is in the business of making money and ****ing customer loyalty. Its a miracle they replaced your phone free of cost. I have heard horror stories about Sony charging 20k for screen replacement of Xperia z phone.



When I confronted the lady at the SVC, she wasn't ready to take the complaint with the true reason that the screen cracked by itself. I was forced to make a fake story for it to be submitted for assessment. It is only later that I realized that I've shot myself in the foot and they've got what they wanted. To make it right, I pestered Sony India on Facebook and I guess that sped up the matter.



dashing.sujay said:


> Really sad to know your experience as i loved this phone to the core, and was eyeing on Z3 C.
> 
> One of my relatives has got the Z1 C, but she didn't face this issue probably as she is a very light user limited to candy crush, thus no heat generated. But that's when your theory applies.



I loved the specs and pocketability of z1c when I bought it, and I still do. But the caveat is so big now that I dare not touch the phone. I 've read that Z2 is facing the same problem so the possibility of it showing up on Z3 and Z3c are high. Tread that path with caution.



rish said:


> sorry to hear about your case .. design flaws aren't generally tackled by companies since the lifetime of the product is very small..
> 
> same thing happened with my hp laptop, but i am still fully satisfied with value for money device i got  .. the customer ends up paying for it , in your case you were lucky that they replaced it for free .. i was wondering how did you get accidental damage protection on a phone ? did it come with xperia Z1 c as a special promotion ?
> 
> what you can do is keep the device till it is in warranty and later sell it off ... even if you sell it after 6 months you would still be able to get 15k out of it.. i won't recommend to keep it for a even a single day if it is out of warranty..



Thanks for the opinion. The phone is lying in front of me as I write this but I am literally petrified to insert the sim and start using it again.


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 8, 2014)

Hmm, putting a protective case will do nothing I suppose? I mean can it prevent the aluminium from expanding?


----------



## Gollum (Sep 8, 2014)

Scouser89 said:


> Hate to start my first thread on the forum with an issue but I really need advice on this. This is an issue I faced with my Sony Xperia Z1 Compact. Might be a bit long so bear with me.
> 
> The phone worked well for the first 3 months. Then one day, completely out of the blue, the phone developed a hairline crack on the display from the inside while lying on my work desk. It didn't fall and there wasn't any pressure put on it. I submitted it to the SVC under Sony ADP (Accidental Damage Policy) for replacement.
> 
> ...



Sell it OLX


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 8, 2014)

srkmish said:


> In the world of android smartphones, where a phone is easily outdated in 6 months by its next version, i think that manufacturers would hardly care about design flaws and all. Everyone is in the business of making money and ****ing customer loyalty. Its a miracle they replaced your phone free of cost. *I have heard horror stories about Sony charging 20k for screen replacement of Xperia z phone*.


Absolutely. My sony xperia SL's Top half screen is dead. Since it was out of warranty, i went to the service centre to inquire. They quoted 16500/- to replace my screen. Can only imagine how much they will charge XZ users


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 8, 2014)

Scouser89 said:


> Hate to start my first thread on the forum with an issue but I really need advice on this. This is an issue I faced with my Sony Xperia Z1 Compact. Might be a bit long so bear with me.
> 
> The phone worked well for the first 3 months. Then one day, completely out of the blue, the phone developed a hairline crack on the display from the inside while lying on my work desk. It didn't fall and there wasn't any pressure put on it. I submitted it to the SVC under Sony ADP (Accidental Damage Policy) for replacement.
> 
> ...



looks like sony is going down in portable device screens
Three Design Faults of the Vita that Sony Refuse to Recognise. - Wololo.net
i suggest you buy additional warranty and if it happens again,fire off an email to them demanding a full refund


----------



## Scouser89 (Sep 8, 2014)

Alright fellas. After a lot of introspection, I have decided that I am not going to take this lying down.

In this age of consumerism, I will be a fool if I let this issue slip by. The smartphone is faulty due to manufacturing defect on Sony's end so why should I bear the brunt for it? I spent a premium in buying it and I am not going to let my hard earned income go down the drain.

Have mailed Sony today requesting for a full refund. Will also mail a physical letter within this week. And if the response isn't favorable, I will register a complaint in the consumer court. Let's see how it pans out..


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Sep 8, 2014)

I support you ! these manufacture can now eat my sh!t.


----------



## Scouser89 (Sep 8, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Hmm, putting a protective case will do nothing I suppose? I mean can it prevent the aluminium from expanding?



I highly doubt. I had kept it inside a Rock Excel Flip Cover and a Capdase back cover, both a snug fit. This crack appeared despite of that.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 8, 2014)

I have the Exact same issue on my Xperia Z ultra ,Got it Replaced once under ADP now it got cracked again , No Physical abuse and Sony Is Asking for 15k to replace my phone.
I just kept is aside and never buying Sony Again !!


----------



## kkn13 (Sep 10, 2014)

Scouser89 said:


> Alright fellas. After a lot of introspection, I have decided that I am not going to take this lying down.
> 
> In this age of consumerism, I will be a fool if I let this issue slip by. The smartphone is faulty due to manufacturing defect on Sony's end so why should I bear the brunt for it? I spent a premium in buying it and I am not going to let my hard earned income go down the drain.
> 
> Have mailed Sony today requesting for a full refund. Will also mail a physical letter within this week. And if the response isn't favorable, I will register a complaint in the consumer court. Let's see how it pans out..





Ayuclack said:


> I have the Exact same issue on my Xperia Z ultra ,Got it Replaced once under ADP now it got cracked again , No Physical abuse and Sony Is Asking for 15k to replace my phone.
> I just kept is aside and never buying Sony Again !!



try going through akosha,its Rs400 and they fight your case for you,if you lose they refund the Rs400
they contact the heads of the company to get you help

akosha.com


----------



## Scouser89 (Sep 10, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> I support you ! these manufacture can now eat my sh!t.



Thanks man. I am hoping that the consumer wins..




kkn13 said:


> try going through akosha,its Rs400 and they fight your case for you,if you lose they refund the Rs400
> they contact the heads of the company to get you help
> 
> akosha.com



I am supposed to get a call from Sony in the next 24 hours so will have better clarity on what needs to be done after that. Thanks for the info though, could be really helpful.



Ayuclack said:


> I have the Exact same issue on my Xperia Z ultra ,Got it Replaced once under ADP now it got cracked again , No Physical abuse and Sony Is Asking for 15k to replace my phone.
> I just kept is aside and never buying Sony Again !!



That's a bummer man. And I can understand why as it just isn't worth the time and effort. But this was my first smartphone (and a high end one) and I can't overlook the bad experience and let it go. Let the companies be answerable when they need to be.


----------



## Ayuclack (Sep 19, 2014)

Did you win the case or any responses from sony !!


----------



## srkmish (Sep 19, 2014)

Sony might get shut down soon. The cheaters will get their karma. 

Sony has 78% Chance to Go Bankrupt in Two Years, says Macroaxis | TechnoBuffalo


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 20, 2014)

Cheaters? Whom did they cheat?


----------



## samudragupta (Sep 24, 2014)

cheat the consumers ofcourse!! and thank god i was about to buy the z3c on its launch date but after reading so many horror stories about the self crack screen and pathetic sony service i decided to go the htc way.. im glad i made the right choice

and good luck with your fight against these cheaters


----------



## ithehappy (Sep 24, 2014)

Who doesn't? 

S4 had crackling screen too. Remember the topic where people kept reporting that the phone's glass broke by just taking it out of jeans pocket? 

M8, see how many users have reported camera lens scratch problem.

Everyone can see what iPhone 6 is doing! 

If you call Sony a cheater then almost everyone is.


----------



## samudragupta (Sep 25, 2014)

so u are comparing a lens scratch issue with lcd crack!!  z1, z1c and z2 all had issues and sony could not get it right? BTW htc lens scratch is not a recurring issue with all the htc models, is it?
can one live with a scratch on the lens : yes, perhaps get it fixed for a minor cost 
can one live with a crack on the lcd screen: hell no! pay half the price of the phone!
i have been using a sony xperia sp and it had network issues, when i went to the repair center they told me that it was a physical damage and i would be charged..lol i couldnt believe it!! and i know i never dropped my phone ever or it never went any physical assault... 
i am not saying that all sony products are bad (heck i use a pair of 4k sony earphones and they are awesome, check my signature), only that their xperia series seems pathetic backed up by their awful sony repairs team...  peace


----------



## Scouser89 (Oct 6, 2014)

Ayuclack said:


> Did you win the case or any responses from sony !!



Hi Ayuclack, I am sorry I couldn't reply before. I am rigorously pursuing it with them and they are shamelessly adamant about the fact that it really isn't an issue. When asked for refund, an AM in their customer care division told that there is no such policy for refund and that they will address the issue genuinely if it happens again.

I am just about done following up with them and will put a proper complaint in the consumer court as this road has sadly reached a dead end for me.


----------



## polupoka (Oct 13, 2014)

Great thread! many many thanx to OP! If I can see this thread last week!

I had doubt when I saw my Z1 has 6 months accidental protection!*ITS NOT AN OFFER...RATHER THAN A DISGUISED MARKETING STRATEGY!!!! TO HIDE FAULT AS WELL AS WAY TO INCREASE SALE(FOOL PEOPLE)!
MY SHORT STORY: *_My_* xperia z1 SUDDENLY died 5 days ago. repair cost including screen 28k. so no ***king repair! they ask me to give it for 6K. I said no. Cos I RATHER HAVE A PLAN. I WILL SHOW THIS FAULT TO OTHERS AND MAKE ATLEAST 10 TIMES LOSS(THAT IS 399000/-) OF SONY  **. Repair cost including screen is 28k. so no ***king repair! they ask me to give it for 6K. I said no. Cos I RATHER HAVE A PLAN. I WILL SHOW THIS FAULT TO OTHERS AND MAKE ATLEAST 10 TIMES LOSS(THAT IS 399000/-) OF SONY  *  I think If all consumers start doing this all companies will stop fooling us!!!!


----------

